# The making and completion of my new 10 gallon Arboreal setup PIC HEAVY



## Roblicious (Dec 15, 2012)

I decided to make a Arboreal setup since I had a spare 10 gallon lying around.
I am posting pics that I took just about every step of the way.

These pics were taken with the camera on my LG Thrill phone. It's not the greatest.

I have not decided what I am putting in there just yet, maybe a P irminia or a Pokie not sure yet..

This is the wood that I picked up on the beach by my house, this was all sitting in my spare bathtub 











Plexiglass lid cut to size






Hot-glued portions of bark to the back of the enclosure (RobC method, this is the 3rd enclosure I have done this to)











Cocofiber background (Robc method.They are held on with smeared black silicone/caulk in between the cracks of bark)











Plexiglass cut so that it opens from the front.






Hide I made from some of the bark
















Some moss detail on the hide











Piece of driftwood that I am using with moss added






Pics of the lid before and after the screen mesh, im sure its 'off' by a few here and there the drill didnt exactly go 'straight' down.











Some pics of the completed interior , I used a Pothos plant and two more pieces of driftwood that I thought looked decent, I also added tons of moss here and there. The water dish is a Exo terra one I had lying around, hot-glued to the top of a piece of driftwood. One thing that bothers me is the 'open' space I have to the left of it. Not sure what to put there, I am hoping the plant just fills up the area eventually 




































If anyone has suggestions or questions I'd love to hear them.

Enjoy!


EDIT;

If anyone knows how to make clips/clasps/lock to keep the lid from opening please let me know, right now it sits tight so it doesnt just open by itself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## peterUK (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like a nice terrestrial or semi-arboreal set up to me, definitely not an arboreal set up.
An arboreal spider should have a hide/cork tube higher up or at least much taller than a little low hide buried in the substrate. 

Here is a temporary set up for an adult P regalis








Old photo of my arboreal tanks with tall cork tubes before they was set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool setups.


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know where your getting terrestrial from.


----------



## peterUK (Dec 16, 2012)

jarmst4 said:


> I don't know where your getting terrestrial from.




The entrance to the hide shown in the photo is a few inches above the substrate and the rest is buried. 

Therefore  . . terrestrial.

Unless you know something that I dont ?


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 16, 2012)

A vertical 10 gallon is an aboreal cage. Just because there is a log close to floor level doesn't mean its terrestrial.  I wouldn't keep a b. smithi in it.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 16, 2012)

Robc does all his arboreals exactly the same, the hide and background idea are all i took from his. His placement of the hide is the same as well.

From what I hear and see some pokies and even the p irminia go into the hide and burrow anyways.


----------



## poisoned (Dec 16, 2012)

peterUK said:


> The entrance to the hide shown in the photo is a few inches above the substrate and the rest is buried.
> 
> Therefore  . . terrestrial.
> 
> Unless you know something that I dont ?


Those are perfect "arboreal" enclosures. Maybe not for an avic, but most other "arboreals" I know of, would enjoy this setup.

The point I'm trying to make is, classifying spiders as arboreals/terrestrials/fossorials is very vague. i.e. Psalmopoeus spp., that are considered "arboreals" are almost always extending their burrows underground. They also decorate the arboreal part with dirt. On the other side, Ephebopus spp., which are considered fossorial have some arboreal tendencies when young. And even as adults, they will often extend their burrow with turret a few inches above ground, especially if given some kind of anchor.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 16, 2012)

i picked up a female probably around the 5-6 inch range P fasciata today.
















Shes having fun exploring the entire enclosure. She was at the top of the lid where it opens at first, kinda scary :-/ I need to make locking clasps or something :-/


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 16, 2012)

My adult female Fasciata is one of my favorites. They are pretty active.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah a fellow hobbiest that works at the pet store confirmed this as a female so i bought it 

my first and only pokie, i think my next enclosure will be a 5 gallon for a P irminia


----------



## shebeen (Dec 19, 2012)

Great looking enclosure.  For the clips, you might try fashioning something from rings of PVC pipe.  Here's a DYI about them from another forum.


----------



## Bayushi (Dec 19, 2012)

So you are the doucher who snagged the pokie i was looking at?    JK...  nice set up Rob, looks good.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 19, 2012)

You snooze you lose son! Thought you never get one? Lol I want to buy the sub tiger too


----------



## Bayushi (Dec 20, 2012)

Roblicious said:


> You snooze you lose son! Thought you never get one? Lol I want to buy the sub tiger too


Switching my focus over to dendrobates.  might still do the scorp/T thing but on a more limited basis.


----------



## Palespider (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice! 

My only complaint with this style of setup is you never get to really see the pokie out stretched like they would say, with a vertical cork bark tube. Which I'm currently considering rearranging mine, which are like yours.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 12, 2013)

My pokie is out more times than not
Plus I.can see inside the hide so its cool


----------



## Palespider (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm just speaking from my experience. When I have the cork tubes vertical, its like they have to climb out to get in position to wait for prey, while with the other set up, they stay near the mouth where I can't really see them entirely. I just love the outstretched pokie stance XD


----------



## obie (Sep 22, 2015)

peterUK said:


> Looks like a nice terrestrial or semi-arboreal set up to me, definitely not an arboreal set up.
> An arboreal spider should have a hide/cork tube higher up or at least much taller than a little low hide buried in the substrate.
> 
> Here is a temporary set up for an adult P regalis
> ...


I know this is a old thread but what size are those empty enclosures. Did you build them yourself.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 30, 2015)

peterUK said:


> Looks like a nice terrestrial or semi-arboreal set up to me, definitely not an arboreal set up.
> An arboreal spider should have a hide/cork tube higher up or at least much taller than a little low hide buried in the substrate.
> 
> Here is a temporary set up for an adult P regalis
> ...


How much did you pay for all those tanks mate?


----------



## peterUK (Oct 1, 2015)

obie said:


> I know this is a old thread but what size are those empty enclosures. Did you build them yourself.


I had them made to my spec's at a local aquarium shop for £25 each


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Oct 2, 2015)

What your local aquarium shop? Ill find out how much custom aquaria's are for that size.


----------

